# What can I put on my newborn's chapped lips?



## April411 (Dec 19, 2007)

My 11 week old ds's lips are really dry and cracked. I was wondering if there's anything that I can safely put on them. Any suggestions?


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

I know I've seen baby lip balm, but honestly, I would try and smear a little breastmilk on his lips after feeding him and let it dry (as best as you can







) before I would try lip balm. This is what I did with my DS when he got dry lips as a NB. I also did this with my cracked, dry nipples when I first began breastfeeding and they healed no problem.


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

I second the breastmilk idea... if that doesn't do the trick, maybe just a drop or two of olive oil gently massaged in would help. I use olive oil on DD's head for the cradle cap and on her skin when its dry. It really helps!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I used unflavored dr bronners chapstick, it's organic and petrolatum free


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Lansinoh is safe.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Breastmilk or Lansinoh


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Breastmilk best for alot of things!


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

lanolin. I use it on my own lips. Works great!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Olive oil.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I swear by olive oil, non flavored, just plain old extra virgin olive oil. Just a tiny bit smeared on his lips.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

I always use Lansinoh (same for my lips, actually). Works quickly and it's very effective!


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

raw shea butter


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

i would use the breastmilk or lansinoh. i've used both breastmilk and lansinoh on chapped cheeks (face and butt!!).


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the all-natural, organic products from Earth Mama, Angel Baby. When breastmilk hasn't worked for his dry lips and the little dry rashy patches babies can get on their chins, I've smeared a bit of their Nipple Butter on there, or in a pinch their organic lip balm that I got for myself. This stuff only has like five ingredient!


----------

